# ?????Where am I?????



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Just a little fun to start the day....​​




​​




​


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

I don't know, but it looks cool


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Behind the camera?


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

On the edge.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

You paid $15 to see a rock that a semi would not have enough rope to thread to through the eye? You may live in Colorado but paying tht money is what an Iowegian would do!


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Garden of the gods ?


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

In nature.....


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Needles Highway, Black Hills, South Dakota


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

Now that you know.........​​




​​




​​




​


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Very nice. Enjoy your trip.


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

220 does it still cost $15 to drive through?


----------



## prairiewolf (Feb 19, 2012)

Nice pics Mike, its on my bucket list.


----------



## hassell (Feb 9, 2010)

Nice pic's, those goats look like they belong in Cat's backyard.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Larry said:


> 220 does it still cost $15 to drive through?


No entrance fee.....parking is $10


----------

